# Spec Ops?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

One thing i've always wondered in a post collapse situation what will happen to the special operations community? Delta, SF, rangers, SeAls, Force Recon, Para rescue, what will be come of them when everything falls apart?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sure at first they will be called in certain places to restore order, but after awhile some would ditch after $ is not being paid. I'm not in any of these positions, but have many friends that are, which have stated what I just said.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

They will use the tools of the trade to go take care of what they have. Can't speculate any further.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

survival said:


> I'm sure at first they will be called in certain places to restore order, but after awhile some would ditch after $ is not being paid. I'm not in any of these positions, but have many friends that are, which have stated what I just said.


I've always figured that.Many simply would refuse without the dough and others,possibly more,simply,would not "go to battle" against our own.Some will be there till the end.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep said:


> ok


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I doubt we'll know because there is a good chance they will have killed us already and we don't even know we're dead. I certainly want some on my team. If they banded together, with nefarious intent, I feel for anybody who came across their path.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I would think they would see the real deal and know where they're loyalties truly need to be.
With family and home land.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't think we have to worry about an evil "A-team" roaming about stealing your beanie weanies.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

You have my support Boss, always


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I am not Spec Ops, I made middle of the road, above average but not superior.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Figger Obummer will have his Muslim pals kill them all before the end of the world scenario comes to fruition.

PressTV - What happened to 17 members of SEAL Team 6?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

They would probably be taking care of their loved ones like anyone else if the command structure is gone.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I don't think we have to worry about an evil "A-team" roaming about stealing your beanie weanies.


I dunno, B.A Baracus needs a lot of beanie weanies for energy.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I think the question requires context. If the collapse is something that we would bounce back from? Do they have a role? What is the scenario?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I doubt if it goes down hard, it would have any "recovery" gast. 5-7 years of rough stuff.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Put yourself in the place of a LEO or member of the military. If it is a violent or a long duration SHTF event, they are going to be more concerned with their families. They will bail and take care of their families. Or at least I would. Just sayin'.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

After shtf Leos little man syndrome is going to go full tilt.


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

I imagine SF, Military, Law Enforcement and EMS will do the same thing that anyone else would do. They will look to the survival of their family and friends. Anyone who condemns them for it is not living in the real world.

I know I would rather have these people as allies rather than enemies.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

I can only speak where SEALs are concerned......meeting places......radio freq etc......have been determined.........the SEALs are not gonna be LEOs.......the SEALs who are active LEOs will make the choice when the time comes..........if there are no more planes or trucks we pretty much just become guys with guns like the rest of you..........to run SPEC-OPs requires a lot of support people all of which will probably be home or bugging out with their families.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They will do little else different that what others will do. They will try to do their job until they see no reason to then they will do their best to ride it out. Some will get greedy others will not. Some may hire out a do what ever their master tells them. Others will not.
The is no set course you can say any one or group will take at any given time.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They will have the most secure and well stocked compound that we all will want to get into or be a part of. I imagine they will use their skills to take care of themselves in a very effective way.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

I should add that a few SEALs have left the country or are getting ready to do so. Mostly the south pacific....islands can still be bought there........a couple have seaplanes and boats, the rest just boat........if something 60 feet long can be called "just a boat"  Us poor Frogs are gonna hunker down here in various locations.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Someone (don't remember who) once said-- there's a hell of a lot of talent there, someone will know how to use it.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

OSFG not much from you on here I see. I see bases setting up and controlling the local area and providing some sort of stabilization and control.


----------

